# Frog ID



## jimmyd (Apr 4, 2007)

Found this guy on the weekend at Maleny SE QLD, can anyone give me a ID?
thanks
jimmyd


----------



## pythonlover (Apr 4, 2007)

could be a rocket frog not to sure though see what other people have to say.


----------



## jordo (Apr 4, 2007)

SE QLD - then it must be a cane toad! 
Seriously - just going by pics in Cogger it could be _Litoria freycineti_ or _L. nasuta_ but I don't really know my frogs very well.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

except for the head shape it looks similar to the striped marsh frog we have here in syd.


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

rocket frog


----------



## jimmyd (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool 'a rocket frog' sounds like a cool name! If you look at the pics carefully you will notice that this guy had only one eye! 

cheers all
jimmyd


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

its well healed, he seems to be going well


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

wow it looks like he never had an eye, maybe he is a mutant.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW. Thats the rare One-Eyed Striped Brown Frog.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 4, 2007)

Limnodynastes peronii ??


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 4, 2007)

Litoria nasuta, Rocket Frog

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/nasuta/


----------



## aurea23 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Limnodynastes peronii*

this frog is a brown striped frog...... Limnodynastes peronii 

The litora nasuta has a different body build and is more "light weight" so to speak

the feet are also different...

these are a ground dwelling frog

cheers
Michael


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

its a striped marsh frog we have hundreds of them ot work it not a rocket frog


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

heres some pics


----------

